# Big Buck Sightings "Opener"



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

With the season starting on Friday, if you shoot one, see a nice one or just want to brag submit replies. Let's get the Bowhunting Fourm Going.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have been out everyday since the opener and last night i saw the first good buck from the tree. the only thing was that he snuck up on me from behind and by the time i saw him he was right under me, walking through my shooting lane. my bow was on the hanger still so i couldn't stop him so i had to let him walk. he was walking on bare dirt and i just never heard or saw him coming. if i did...he would have been dead. guess i should keep a better eye on the backside from now on. 

kase


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I saw a nice one friday night from my stand, but the deer was a few hundred yards away. Simonson and I where out dove hunting we jumped a big buck while walking beside a belt. I had a friend push the belt to me saturday and sunday night, but the buck wasn't in it.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Saw a real nice one about a half mile from my deer stand. Of course its past where i can hunt. I bet he'll show up when all the does around where i'm set up turn on. The couple of times i've seen him he's been pretty isolated. We need some cold weather to rid us of these buzzing swarms of skeeters. Wasn't quite ready for that my first time out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I saw Two nice ones both within 50 yards, but I couldent get them in the extra few yards. I stayed in my Double Bull to keep the skeeters away. They are really affecting the deer to. The deer can't stand in one place for more than a second and they have to move. Hopefully I can connect on the one I saw on Sat. night. 
:-?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

What do you guys consider to be a nice buck with a bow? Do you decided that your going to wait for atleast or 4x4 or do you have a certain score in mind? I know that I really don't plan on taking a buck this year unless I think its going to go atleast 120.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It depends on the area you are in. Some areas have monsters, and others shooting a 3x3 is a nice deer. Also it depends on you if you consider a 100 a nice deer shoot it. I am spoiled the area I hunt the typical mature buck is a 6x6 it just depends on the gene pool. :beer:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i had the mindset that i wasn't going to shoot anything smaller than a 5x5 and only if i knew it was P&Y...but tonight i had a good 4x4 come in and he gave me a 10 yard quartering away shot...i had to take it. i wish he was bigger but i'm still proud of him. i'd say he'll probably go 115 or 120. next year i'll hold off for a P&Y and nothing less.

kase


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I went out on monday eveining. We saw about 45 young bucks. They were all 3 & 4 points, but very young. We saw about 12 does altogether if that tells you how the season is going to look here in my part of Montana. Haven't seen a monster yet, but with the summer we've had and the amount of young bucks with decent racks I can only imagine that the monsters are somewhere close.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzz


----------

